# Clone recipe



## outlaw_cloud

Hi everyone,

Iv decided to dive in with DIY however there is one specefic juice I would like to diy and that's paulies coffee cake does anyone have a recipe? Or something similare?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nitro

I would also really wish there was a recipe someone has for this commercial juice.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NecroticAngel

I don't know what it taste like, but for Diy there is no better place than ELR for help, although if it's a locally made juice people might not know. https://e-liquid-recipes.com/list?q...only=0&adaptedfrom=&sort=score&direction=desc
Maybe something there would help. Read the notes

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger

I found a oldie for you from @KZOR on his one thread, I mix it quite often and it’s great, used to do a lot of Paulies Coffee Cake, and this satisfies that need in totality. A great recipy to try out, not as sweet but extremely satisfying.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-recipe-archive-mint-toffee.t30395/page-8#post-531943

Think it’s the correct link.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## outlaw_cloud

Room Fogger said:


> I found a oldie for you from @KZOR on his one thread, I mix it quite often and it’s great, used to do a lot of Paulies Coffee Cake, and this satisfies that need in totality. A great recipy to try out, not as sweet but extremely satisfying.
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-recipe-archive-mint-toffee.t30395/page-8#post-531943
> 
> Think it’s the correct link.


Thank you, am I correct in saying that if you have 2% of a flavor then that equates to 2ml?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NecroticAngel

outlaw_cloud said:


> Thank you, am I correct in saying that if you have 2% of a flavor then that equates to 2ml?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


That would be if you're mixing 100ml in total

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## outlaw_cloud

NecroticAngel said:


> That would be if you're mixing 100ml in total


Ok, so because I'm really new to diy the hardest part for me is converting the percentage to millilitres my thinking is millilitres is easier as your syringes are in millilitres 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NecroticAngel

Create a free account on E Liquid Recipes. Then you can copy over the recipe as it is. ELR will give you the amounts in drops or ml (I use drops cos it's easier for me  but then also you can adjust how much you want to make and it automatically adjusts everything else for you!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## haruspex

outlaw_cloud said:


> Ok, so because I'm really new to diy the hardest part for me is converting the percentage to millilitres my thinking is millilitres is easier as your syringes are in millilitres
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



Steam Engine will sort that problem for you 
https://www.steam-engine.org/juice

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## outlaw_cloud

NecroticAngel said:


> Create a free account on E Liquid Recipes. Then you can copy over the recipe as it is. ELR will give you the amounts in drops or ml (I use drops cos it's easier for me  but then also you can adjust how much you want to make and it automatically adjusts everything else for you!


Thank you, will give ELR a look

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## outlaw_cloud

NecroticAngel said:


> Create a free account on E Liquid Recipes. Then you can copy over the recipe as it is. ELR will give you the amounts in drops or ml (I use drops cos it's easier for me  but then also you can adjust how much you want to make and it automatically adjusts everything else for you!


If I wanted to make a 3mg nic juice how much nic strength would I need 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NecroticAngel

outlaw_cloud said:


> If I wanted to make a 3mg nic juice how much nic strength would I need
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


If you look on ELR you put in your nic strength and your desired nic level and it spits it all out for you  go have a look see!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## outlaw_cloud

NecroticAngel said:


> If you look on ELR you put in your nic strength and your desired nic level and it spits it all out for you  go have a look see!


I see now thank you, I'm still half asleep lol

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

outlaw_cloud said:


> Ok, so because I'm really new to diy the hardest part for me is converting the percentage to millilitres my thinking is millilitres is easier as your syringes are in millilitres
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



Save yourselves tons of frustration and mix by mass. There are small scales which are cheap and accurate enough to use.







Also, take a look at @RichJB 's thread on DIY. It will help a lot and save you from making the mistakes which many of us made.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-diy-primer.t44442/

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

outlaw_cloud said:


> Thank you, am I correct in saying that if you have 2% of a flavor then that equates to 2ml?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



I agree with @NecroticAngel as stated that is if you mix 100 ml, and her advice to find a program to use for calculating your recipy, especially for nic. Also look at @Puff the Magic Dragon post regarding the diy primer from @RichJB , read it before you even begin and save yourself a lot of hassle, and a scale is the way to go, it just makes life so much easier.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## NecroticAngel

Room Fogger said:


> I agree with @NecroticAngel as stated that is if you mix 100 ml, and her advice to find a program to use for calculating your recipy, especially for nic. Also look at @Puff the Magic Dragon post regarding the diy primer from @RichJB , read it before you even begin and save yourself a lot of hassle, and a scale is the way to go, it just makes life so much easier.


I'll plus 1 on the scale though I don't have money to spend on one. If I did I'd get one. Drops are easier than MLS for me til I manage one

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger

I also now think what the hell was I doing before having a scale. They are +- 120 bucks from suppliers and I have seen the same ones in China shops for R100 bucks. Dumb ass me spent more than that on syringes and beakers and cooking measures.

So much easier and accurate. I mix straight into the chubby bottles

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------

